# Just got my new Christmas gift installed ! 86' 300zx Non-Turbo {PICS}



## BoBakTXL (Aug 30, 2004)

I just bought these at Fry's electronics over in Dallas.

At first I bought a Sony Xplode faceplate and 2 ghetto cheap speakers cause bestbuy wanted $160-170 in labor alone.

I happily returned all stuff, drove to fry's electronics because bestbuy REFUSED to install my stuff even after the labor charge because my wiring is "to dangerous" and damaged, and that it could cause injury and they also told me that I would need to buy a new harness either from them [$200] or buy one from the dealer, I returned everything including the labor of course, headed on to fry's electronics, and bought me this and installed it in 30 minutes for FREE without ANY labor charge, and they even gave me free wiring and connectors for me to install my own speakers. :hal::hal::hal::hal::hal::hal::hal::hal:

Yea sorry I got a little excited.
Anyways heres some pics of the install, I only got night time pictures because I didnt have enough time to take them in the day time.

By the way the Head Unit is:
50x4, Kenwood, MP3/WMA... and the best part, Motorized & Detachable.

I love it!!!
The speakers which are not shown in the pics are Polk speakers which were $100 for the first pair and $50 for the 2nd pair, 180 watts max, 2 way speakers.
Amazing quality, I love them...
Now on to the pics!























































Those are the pictures, heres a video also of the "animation" the faceplate has, sorry not very clear but it shows good.
2mb .AVI Video Download from my camera: Video here - RIGHT CLICK SAVE AS!! 

The worst part of this is that the setup "turns off" by itself when the volume is to loud, i mean like VERY loud, almost max, maybe a weak fuse?
Help? haha thanks alot for looking though


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

I'd still like to know why this isn't in AUDIO. Congrats on getting a real system. :cheers: Now, post it in the right section........ :topic:


----------



## z31-84 (Dec 27, 2004)

wow... this is nice..... congrats on geting it.... i think im going to stop by fry's too....


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

Nice!! :thumbup:


----------



## BoBakTXL (Aug 30, 2004)

thanks alot!

yea im pretty happy now heh.:hal:

heres some other video's as well with the "motorized faceplate" in work haha

7.22MB Video: .AVI Format 
http://home.comcast.net/~bobaktxl/motorized.AVI


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

Your set up shuts off because the amp is under hard clipping. Do not turn it up that loud, lest something burn out (speakers most likely). If you need more volume, you are gonna have to get an amp.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Also if it was a weak fuse you would be replacing it everytime it shut off.


----------



## BoBakTXL (Aug 30, 2004)

captain_shrapnel said:


> Your set up shuts off because the amp is under hard clipping. Do not turn it up that loud, lest something burn out (speakers most likely). If you need more volume, you are gonna have to get an amp.


you mean the AMP inside the faceplate itself? as in the big box the faceplate attaches to? 
I dont think an AMP would do me any good, since as of right now even at mid-high volume it distorts ALOT. :fluffy:


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

Yes, the amp that is integrated inside your headunit is being overdriven (clipping). It is pretty typical for the volume knob to only get 1/2 to 3/4 up and acheive serious distortion, that is why you need an external amp... to overcome the 5-15 watt ceiling of the head unit. Thats why people get amplifiers for their speakers. There is no way around it, if you want more volume, you need more amplification.


----------



## z31-84 (Dec 27, 2004)

he is right... you do need amplifier... if you want sound you not only need the head unit and the speakers you also need the amplifier... its like if you want just the looks and alitle sound then you put head unit and sum speakers, but i f you want some sound to it, you add the amplifier... well thats my thought of it...


----------



## Marc Z31 (Jul 25, 2004)

an AMP would remove the distortion. It's the internal amp in the head unit that causes the speakers to distort, not the speakers themselves.


----------

